# Some compositions & recordings (chamber music, solo, orchestral)



## ralphb (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi there,

Torkelburger asked for my other compositions in this thread and I promised to post some. Here they are!

Raivota for chamber ensemble: http://www.dgsp-rheinland-pfalz.de/raivota.pdf / Recording I may not post in public (it's an Ensemble Modern recording), but I can't send you on request.

Quartet for 4 horns: http://www.bernardynet.de/hornquartett.pdf / recording on

__
https://soundcloud.com/ralph-bernardy%2Fsets

Capriccio for piano: http://www.bernardynet.de/capriccio.pdf / recording on

__
https://soundcloud.com/ralph-bernardy%2Fsets

Grazioso for 5 timpani (one player): recording on

__
https://soundcloud.com/ralph-bernardy%2Fsets

Talvella for alto recorder and harpsichord: http://www.dgsp-rheinland-pfalz.de/talvella.pdf / recording on

__
https://soundcloud.com/ralph-bernardy%2Fsets

Trio for clarinet, harp and harpsichord: http://www.dgsp-rheinland-pfalz.de/trio_khc.pdf / recording on

__
https://soundcloud.com/ralph-bernardy%2Fsets

Concerto for Horn and Orchestra: http://www.bernardynet.de/hornkonzert.pdf / http://www.dgsp-rheinland-pfalz.de/Hornkonzert.mp3


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

OK! *Raivota* is for a "L'Histoire" ensemble. I just finished a piece for that combo and yours ends on a A major chord. Interesting ;-)

And out of curiosity, since the trombone ends on a extreme low "A" did the trombonist play a bass bone to get that final note?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Extremely impressive! I hope you get recorded


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm listening to Hornkonzert. Lots of contrast there which I find admirable. This would be excellent for a movie score. The chaotic parts make me feel uncomfortable so I would not seek this out for my listening pleasure. You have a lot of talent and a future as a music professor if you want.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

These are all of very high quality. What would you say was the single most important thing you learned from Rihm (generally speaking)? Just curious.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow. Your writing for French horn(s) is nearly over the top. Did you get positive feedback from the horn players?


----------

